# Any one want to play?



## JudyH (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's how it goes:

One----married to my one and only


----------



## akbmusic (Feb 8, 2007)

*Is this right?*

I hope I am not totally messing this up!

Two-Our two hearts joined now beat as one

(If this isn't what you're looking for, I'm sorry. Even though I'm beginning to get some gray, I was born a blonde! )


----------



## JudyH (Feb 8, 2007)

Good, keep it going.


----------



## ownsmany (Feb 8, 2007)

Three - three blind mice (anyone who buys from the developer without the knowledge from tug members)


----------



## CSB (Feb 8, 2007)

Three - This two-some gave birth making three!


----------



## Noelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Four - 4 - TS4MS


----------



## Dave M (Feb 9, 2007)

Five - I pick up my new Ford Five Hundred on Monday.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 9, 2007)

Six - Dave is at sixes and sevens as he awaits the big day.

(Do I get double credit for this one?)


----------



## chap7 (Feb 9, 2007)

"Eight is Enough"


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 9, 2007)

Do I want to change this game so we play in German?

_Nien. _:whoopie:


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 9, 2007)

Ten/10 . . . With pocket 10's he went all in and lost.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 9, 2007)

Following Von ....

Eleven - He won it back (and a lot more) by rolling 11 consecutive 11s at the craps table.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 9, 2007)

Twelve/12 . . . and with 12 strikes he shot 300!!!


----------



## wackymother (Feb 9, 2007)

The 13th floor. Oooooohhhh sscccaaarrry.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 9, 2007)

And

In FOURTEEN hundred and ninety-two
Columbus sailed the ocean blue.


----------



## Htoo0 (Feb 9, 2007)

Yo ho ho, *fifteen* men on a dead man's chest. (Although I've NEVER figured out why men would care to sit on a dead man)


----------



## rkd (Feb 9, 2007)

Sweet 16 and never (?) been kissed.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 9, 2007)

She was just seventeen. You know what I mean!


----------



## BargainTraveller (Feb 9, 2007)

“The longest journey a man must take is the eighteen inches from his head to his heart”


----------



## rkd (Feb 10, 2007)

Meet you at the 19th hole!    And thanks in advance for buying!


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 10, 2007)

"Hindsight is always twenty-twenty"


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 10, 2007)

"He was honored with a 21-gun salute."


----------



## Htoo0 (Feb 10, 2007)

^And they used *twenty-two's*.  (.22's)


----------



## IreneLF (Feb 10, 2007)

Sweet 16 and never been kissed


----------



## teachingmyown (Feb 10, 2007)

"The Lord is my Shepherd, I shall not want..."
... Psalm *Twenty-Three*


----------



## wackymother (Feb 10, 2007)

"Twenty, twenty, twenty-four hours a daaaay, I wanna be sedated!"

                                      ---The Ramones


----------



## jlwquilter (Feb 10, 2007)

*Ah...you beat me!*

I was going to say:

I am on the TUG Board 24/7!   Like everyone else here seems to be


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 10, 2007)

"In the year twenty-five twenty-five; if man is still alive.
If woman can survive, they may find."
(Zager & Evans)

Pat


----------



## Malibu Sky (Feb 10, 2007)

26 Men Lyrics



Saddle up, saddle up. 
Saddle up, saddle up, saddle up. 

This is the story of 26 Men. 
Who rode the Arizona Territory. 
High is the glory of 26 Men, 
Who's parish helped to fill the Territory. 

26 Men who saddled up and then 
Rode out to answer duty's call. 
26 Men who lived to ride again 
And fight for the rights and the liberty of all. 

This is the story of 26 Men 
Enforcing law within the Territory. 
Praise be the Glory of 26 Men 
Who rode the Arizona Territory. 

Ride on. Ride on. Ride on.


----------



## Amy (Feb 10, 2007)

The 27th Amendment to the Constitution reads:   "No law, varying the compensation for the services of the Senators and Representatives, shall take effect, until an election of Representatives shall have intervened."


----------



## rkd (Feb 11, 2007)

..........except for February which has 28......


----------



## wackymother (Feb 11, 2007)

About Twentynine Palms

Twentynine Palms, home of Joshua Tree National Park, is a city with something for everyone, with pristine air, beautiful natural surroundings, and a small town family lifestyle. The community takes pride in sharing the area's history, culture, lustrous starlit skies and breathtaking sunsets and sunrises. Beyond the last of the traffic lights, here in the vast and palpable silence, we are the gateway to scenic Mojave Desert, the great California Outback and Mojave National Preserve. 


There are many things to see and do in 29 Palms and surrounding desert area, whether vacation, snowbird, or just passing through. The Joshua Tree National Park alone offers a wide variety of recreational activities, from hiking, camping, bird watching, bicycling and rock climbing, to participating in the many Ranger-led programs. The Great Mojave Preserve linking Joshua Tree and Death Valley National Parks is known internationally for its natural beauty, vistas, geology, botany, zoology, night sky and unique environment. Discover and explore our spectacular cactus and wildflower displays, snowy mountains, beautiful sand dunes, petroglyphs, and ghost mines.



In the travel hub and destination of 29 Palms itself, you’ll find opportunities for strolling, shopping, dining, lodging, camping, golf and entertainment. Book a guided Tour or learn more about the town and our pioneer history at the Historical Museum. Many art galleries exhibit the works of the local artists in our art colony, and no tour would be complete without checking out our famous Oasis of Murals. It is a photographer’s paradise: bring your camera and film, or brushes, oils, sketchbook, and watercolors. Bring your telescope to enjoy the greatest stars on earth!



Spend the evening at a real American drive-in theatre, one of our several nightclubs, or relax in our coffee shops and fine restaurants. Our climate and seasons provide 330 clear sky and sunshine days per year: it is a landscape of incomparable light. You will find yourself slowing down and breathing freely, filling your senses with the great quiet, here in the ochre sands and sienna earth surrounded by blue skies and purple mountain majesty.



Home of Joshua Tree National Park and Park Headquarters, proud host of the Marine Corps Air Ground Combat Center, the world's largest Marine Base, and with renowned world class murals and artists, the city offers a skilled labor force, a supportive business climate, clear skies, beautiful natural surroundings, desert and mountain vistas, and a family lifestyle. The city is located between Interstate 15 and 10 on State Highway 62, fifty-seven miles East of Palm Springs. The community is situated in the Morongo Basin portion of the San Bernardino County Mojave Desert.



Be sure and visit our Convention & Visitors Bureau website for more information about tourism in beautiful Twentynine Palms. It has a selection of day trips and tours for your enjoyment.


----------



## Mosca (Feb 11, 2007)

Never trust anyone over 30.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 11, 2007)

Mmmmm Baskin-Robbins 31 flavors!!

Mint chocolate chip, rocky road and fudge brownie are my favs!!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 11, 2007)

32 is the smallest number _n_ with exactly 7 solutions to the equation _φ(x) = n_.


----------



## Sandy (Feb 11, 2007)

*Why is "33" on the Rolling Rock beer labels?*

Rolling Rock is a local beer produced near Pittsburgh. According to the official source: 

33 signifies two things - the year Prohibition was repealed (1933), and the number of words in the legend printed above the number on cans and returnable bottles.

HA! I did not know that.


----------



## Joe L (Feb 11, 2007)

One of my favorite Christmas movies is "Miracle on *34*th Street."


----------



## DianeG (Feb 11, 2007)

*2035*

20*35* will be Elvis' 100th birthday... wherever he may be by then.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Feb 11, 2007)

36 as my current age...


----------



## susieq (Feb 11, 2007)

36 Happy Years Tuesday............


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2007)

37 is the normal human body temperature (Celsius).


----------



## wackymother (Feb 11, 2007)

Strontium (IPA: /ˈstrɒntiəm/) is a chemical element in the periodic table that has the symbol Sr and the atomic number *38*. An alkaline earth metal, strontium is a soft silver-white or yellowish metallic element that is highly reactive chemically. The metal turns yellow when exposed to air. It occurs naturally in the minerals celestine and strontianite.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 11, 2007)

"I'm still 39!"

--Jack Benny


(Did you know there's a campaign to have a Jack Benny 39-cent stamp?)


----------



## Htoo0 (Feb 12, 2007)

40 days and 40 nights, America's top 40, and the "fixes everything" WD-40!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 12, 2007)

A rolling stone gathers no moss, but it still gets 40 licks.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 12, 2007)

"Yesterday, December 7, 19*41* - a date which will live on in infamy - the United States of America was suddenly and deliberately attacked by naval and air forces of the Empire of Japan."

 - Franklin D. Roosevelt (1882 - 1945), Address to Congress, Dec. 8, 19*41*

Dedicated to all veterans across the world.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 12, 2007)

*Answer to The Ultimate Question Of Life, the Universe, and Everything*

"Forty-two!" yelled Loonquawl. "Is that all you've got to show for seven and a half million years' work?"
    "I checked it very thoroughly, it's 42" said the computer, "and that quite definitely is the answer. I think the problem, to be quite honest with you, is that you've never actually known what the question is." 

_The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_, by the late great Douglas Adams

P.S. Sorry for posting two in a row, but I _really_ wanted to get to 42.


----------



## Pit (Feb 12, 2007)

#43 - G.W. Bush, Richard Petty


----------



## Icarus (Feb 12, 2007)

"This is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world. It can take your head clean off. You've got to ask yourself one question, Do I feel lucky?"


----------



## EvelynK72 (Feb 12, 2007)

*45*

As long as we are on the gun theme - Colt .45 

Or how about Colt 45 malt liquor, named because it used to come in 45 oz. bottles.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 12, 2007)

NJ Route 46 Traffic Cameras

http://www.state.nj.us/transportation/traffic/cameras/rt46/rt46_map.shtm


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 12, 2007)

Latitude 47N.  Where I'm sitting right now.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 12, 2007)

When I grew up, there were 48 states just south of the 49th parallel.

(Still trying for double credit.)


----------



## wackymother (Feb 12, 2007)

50 Ways To Leave Your Lover 

"The problem is all inside your head", she said to me
The answer is easy if you take it logically
I'd like to help you in your struggle to be free
There must be fifty ways to leave your lover

She said it's really not my habit to intrude
Furthermore, I hope my meaning won't be lost or misconstrued
But I'll repeat myself at the risk of being crude
There must be fifty ways to leave your lover
Fifty ways to leave your lover

You just slip out the back, Jack
Make a new plan, Stan
You don't need to be coy, Roy
Just get yourself free
Hop on the bus, Gus
You don't need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, Lee
And get yourself free

Ooo slip out the back, Jack
Make a new plan, Stan
You don't need to be coy, Roy
Just listen to me
Hop on the bus, Gus
You don't need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, Lee
And get yourself free

She said it grieves me so to see you in such pain
I wish there was something I could do to make you smile again
I said I appreciate that and would you please explain
About the fifty ways

She said why don't we both just sleep on it tonight
And I believe in the morning you'll begin to see the light
And then she kissed me and I realized she probably was right
There must be fifty ways to leave your lover
Fifty ways to leave your lover

You just slip out the back, Jack
Make a new plan, Stan
You don't need to be coy, Roy
Just get yourself free
Hop on the bus, Gus
You don't need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, Lee
And get yourself free

Slip out the back, Jack
Make a new plan, Stan
You don't need to be coy, Roy
Just listen to me
Hop on the bus, Gus
You don't need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, Lee
And get yourself free


----------



## Icarus (Feb 12, 2007)

Area 51

-David


----------



## jlwquilter (Feb 12, 2007)

52 weeks in the year.

Ha! Finally got one in


----------



## Dave M (Feb 12, 2007)

Week 53 - the extra timeshare week that occurs 5 times in every 28 years.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 12, 2007)

Car 54, Where Are You?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 12, 2007)

Zager and Evans, redux:

_In the year 5555
Your arms hanging limp at your sides.
Your legs got nothing to do.
Some machine doing that for you.​_


----------



## wackymother (Feb 12, 2007)

"I have driven over three million miles as a commercial driver. 
Even with that record behind me, I have to keep an open mind 
and learn new things. 

AARP's 55 ALIVE Driver Safety Program taught me a lot 
about normal age-related changes that I didn't realize. 
I know I'm a better driver for it."

--graduate, AARP 55 ALIVE


----------



## wackymother (Feb 12, 2007)

Department 56! 

I can't persuade the picture of the cute little miniature village to come in here. Sorry. Here's a link. 

http://www.department56.com/content/generic_content/products_images/LBBT_landing.jpg


----------



## Cat (Feb 12, 2007)

Heinz 57 Varieties!


----------



## EvelynK72 (Feb 12, 2007)

*58*

"STS-*58 *was the 4th longest mission in US manned space history and was dedicated to life sciences research."  from Wikipedia

On this Spaceshuttle flight was David Wolf, MD from Indiana and Martin Fettman, DVM from Colorado.  A couple of years ago, Dr. Wolf gave a presentation to my college class regarding space travel - it was an interesting talk!


----------



## wackymother (Feb 12, 2007)

February 3, 19*59*: The Day the Music Died.

The chartered plane transporting musicians Buddy Holly, Richie Valens and the Big Bopper goes down in an Iowa snowstorm, killing all four occupants on board. The tragedy is later termed "The Day the Music Died" popularized in Don McLean's song American Pie.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 12, 2007)

Some day "*60* Minutes", will be "Gone in *60* Seconds", will we see it discussed on "Studio *60* on the Sunset Strip"?


----------



## Joe L (Feb 12, 2007)

Roger Maris breaks the Babe's record,    *61* homers in 19*61*


----------



## trishpmc (Feb 12, 2007)

Should you start collecting Social Security at age *62?*


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 12, 2007)

*Chapter IV.- Of What Happened To Our Knight When He Left The Inn*

The farmer hung his head, and without a word untied his servant, of whom Don Quixote asked how much his master owed him.

He replied, nine months at seven reals a month. Don Quixote added it up, found that it came to *sixty-three* reals, and told the farmer to pay it down immediately, if he did not want to die for it.​


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 12, 2007)

*When I'm 64*

_When I get older, losing my hair, many years from now,
Will you still be sending me a Valentine, birthday greetings, bottle of wine?
If I'd been out 'till quarter to three, would you lock the door?
Will you still need me, will you still feed me,
When I'm sixty-four?_


----------



## ricoba (Feb 12, 2007)

My first car, a 19*65* 4 door green Rambler American.


----------



## beachsands (Feb 12, 2007)

Heading to my Timeshare on Route *66*

Joel


----------



## btcctomtb (Feb 12, 2007)

*67 first number dialed by timeshare resale companies


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 12, 2007)

Gotta love a '68 Camaro SS convertible!


----------



## Icarus (Feb 12, 2007)

69. What can I say about 69 that won't be censored/offensive? 

I just love that number because it's the same upside down. I just love symmetry. Don't you?

-David


----------



## wackymother (Feb 13, 2007)

70 Girls 70

by Kander and Ebb. It ran a whole month on Broadway in 1971.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 13, 2007)

Seven - Our marriage was made in heaven
{but the maintenance is done here on earth!}


----------



## lawren2 (Feb 13, 2007)

*71*

SR-*71* Blackbird Aircraft #972 sets the Transatlantic World Speed Record-New York to London in Less than Two Hours. 

On September 1, 1974 Major James V. Sullivan, 37 (pilot) and Noel F. Widdifield, 33 (reconnaissance systems officer) (photo inset), flashed across the starting line (radar gates in New York) at approximately 80,000 feet and speed in excess of 2,000 miles per hour. Exactly 1 hour 54 minutes and 56.4 seconds later, they had set a new world speed record from New York to London England.


----------



## Sandy (Feb 13, 2007)

*The rule of 72*

Have you always wanted to be able to do compound interest problems in your head? Probably not, unless you're a compulsive and a math wiz, but it's a very useful skill to have because it gives you get a quick benchmark to determine how good (or not so good) a potential investment is likely to be. 

The rule says that to find the number of years required to double your money at a given interest rate, you just divide the interest rate into 72. For example, if you want to know how long it will take to double your money at eight percent interest, divide 8 into 72 and get 9 years. 

You can also run it backwards: if you want to double your money in six years, just divide 6 into 72 to find that it will require an interest rate of about 12 percent.

It works and is a very easy formula to remember.  

Learn something new every day!


----------



## wackymother (Feb 13, 2007)

Seventythree

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E382qcHYsBM


----------



## rkd (Feb 13, 2007)

"74 bottles of beer on the wall, 74 bottles of beer.  If one of those bottles should happen to fall...."

Regina


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 13, 2007)

I suspect that a number of people might have something in mind for 76 (the same thing) so I'll take care of 75...

The number of appearances by Ken Jennings on Jeopardy before he was defeated.


----------



## susieq (Feb 13, 2007)

"*76* Trombones led the big parade......."

Sue


----------



## icydog (Feb 13, 2007)

*$77* - Promotional Fare on SWA Baltimore to Houston


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 13, 2007)

78 rpms.  

How many people remember those?!

I'm not that old, but I remember my parents and their friends cutting the rug to those LPs.


----------



## beachsands (Feb 14, 2007)

'*79* Super Bowl XIII,  Pittsburgh 35, Dallas 31


Joel


----------



## icydog (Feb 14, 2007)

*80*-20 Law

20% of the people own *80*% of the money


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Feb 14, 2007)

'81 - year Joan Jett released her "Bad Reputation" album.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 14, 2007)

To renew your passport, you need to fill out a DS-*82*


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 14, 2007)

ricoba said:


> To renew your passport, you need to fill out a DS-*82*



WOW - you really needed to dig for that gem.  I had NO IDEA for an "83" . . . 

Von


----------



## ricoba (Feb 14, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> WOW - you really needed to dig for that gem.  I had NO IDEA for an "83" . . .
> 
> Von



  I cheated!!!  

I just did a Google search for 82 and that answer seemed the most appropriate for TUG 

I wanted *76*(_trombones_, taken) & *77*(_Sunset Strip_), but got here too late

Rick


----------



## wackymother (Feb 14, 2007)

Boy, what you can find when googling:

*Eighty-three* laxatives carry 91% of sales 
Drug Store News,  Nov 19, 1990  by Ted Gladson


SAMI/Arbitron figures for laxatives and stool softeners for last year show sales of over $353 million, an increase of only 0.6 percent. Unit sales, on the other hand, showed a decrease of 2 percent, to less than 77 million units. Eighty-three items, representing 91 percent of laxative category sales, are represented by this planogram. also included in the planogram are anti-diarrheals.

The top-selling laxative brands in our planogram and their total SKU shares are Metamucil with 25 percent, Ex-Lax, 4.8 percent; Phillips, 5.7 percent; Correctol, 5.9 percent; Ducolax, 5.1 percent; and Senokot, 5.8 percent. These six brands alone account for 52.3 percent of all sales in the segment.

Consumers are becoming more aware of the fiber content of laxatives, thanks to increasing press coverage of the relationship between high-fiber diets and lower instances of colon cancer. Consumers also appeciate the gentler action and the "fruity" tastes exhibited by many newer laxative products.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 14, 2007)

Nineteen *Eighty-Four*

by George Orwell


----------



## susieq (Feb 14, 2007)

Epic of the Eighty-Five



Given no name, just a number.
Now she lays in eternal slumber.
Designed by men for a special purpose.
Never known by most, remembered by us.
Manned by races, Yellow, Black and White.
All Americans serving with all their might.
Regulars and Reserves banded together.
Pledged and trained to serve in all kinds of weather.
Down the Sabine and across the Gulf she sailed.
During her training, she never faltered or failed.
Across the Atlantic to North Africa she went.
Seeing her first action without a dent.
Then on to Sicily and Salerno to invade.
Putting soldiers in place to ashore wade.
Then on to Gibraltar and on to England.
To become a part of the Allied Command.
Across the Channel on D-Day to bloody Omaha Beach.
The German Atlantic Wall to breach.
To meet her death from enemy fire.
Gallant in action, now did she expire.
Now she lays with her honored dead.
Where on her decks, soldiers and sailors bled.
Mourn no more for the* Eighty-Five*
For in our memories, she remains very much alive.​


----------



## wackymother (Feb 14, 2007)

Maxwell Smart, Agent 86.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 14, 2007)

87 is the exact number of people who died in the Waco Branch Davidian fire. (with a tip 'o the tam'o'shanter to Wiki for that little bit of trivia)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 14, 2007)

Eighty-eight keys on a standard piano. And here is a sample of New Orleans boogie man Dr. John tickling those eighty-eights "all by hisself" (78 kb).


----------



## wackymother (Feb 14, 2007)

The Texas Instruments TI-*89* graphing calculator. 

(This is not the one I seem to have to buy every year, at $135 a pop, for my DD's school because she loses hers. That's the TI-84 Silver Plus.)


----------



## DianeG (Feb 14, 2007)

*Pier-90*

Pier-*90*, home of that lovely grande dame, the Queen Mary


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 14, 2007)

wackymother said:


> The Texas Instruments TI-*89* graphing calculator.
> 
> (This is not the one I seem to have to buy every year, at $135 a pop, for my DD's school because she loses hers. That's the TI-84 Silver Plus.)



Yeah  - I bought several of those, or maybe it was the TI-83's.  I almost used that for the "83" number in this thread.  

That was why I did my first purchase on eBay. I got tired of paying retail rates, and I had the idea I could get one cheaper on eBay.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 14, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yeah  - I bought several of those, or maybe it was the TI-83's.  I almost used that for the "83" number in this thread.
> 
> That was why I did my first purchase on eBay. I got tired of paying retail rates, and I had the idea I could get one cheaper on eBay.



Hers was stolen last year two days before finals. I didn't have time for eBay--she had to have one for the final. We hunted all over northern NJ to find the very last one, in a Staples in Clifton. We only owned it for three days.  Then it was just a dim memory on the Visa card.


----------



## icydog (Feb 14, 2007)

*91* in Roman Numerals = XCI


----------



## wackymother (Feb 14, 2007)

The *Ninety-Two* Resolutions were drafted by Louis-Joseph Papineau and other members of the Parti patriote of Lower Canada in 1834. The resolutions were a long series of demands for political reforms in the British-governed colony.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 14, 2007)

_*Quatrevingt-treize*_ is the last novel by the French writer Victor Hugo.


----------



## susieq (Feb 14, 2007)

Still driving my *94* Shadow ~ still going strong......... less than 85,000 mi.


----------



## trishpmc (Feb 14, 2007)

I-*95* goes from Maine to Florida.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 15, 2007)

Darn - too late to mention Luther's 95 Theses nailed to the church door in Wittenberg. I'm so disappointed, but at this point what else can I do other than shed 96 tears?


----------



## Icarus (Feb 15, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> 96 tears?



Very good, Steve.

1997 was the year the lease ran out on Hong Kong.

1997 was the year that we lost Dianna, Princess of Wales.

I'm sure anybody that ever lived in the Bay Area will remember Herb Cain, who we also lost in 1997.

-David


----------



## honeybunney (Feb 15, 2007)

oops.  deleted it.


----------



## DianeG (Feb 15, 2007)

*Normal human body temp*

*98.6 *degrees F - when we don't have the sniffles...


----------



## DianeG (Feb 15, 2007)

*I was so waiting for this one!*

"*99* bottles of beer on the wall, *99* bottles of beer.
Take one down, pass it around...

(at 75)
...75 bottles of *braap* beer on the *hic*...uh...wall...
7*hic* bottles of *groop*
You *hic* ...take...take one down and...and...somethin'
74 ... somethin'...of... of... stuff...

(at 50)
... Fivybalzaberonawa...
Fivyba...awa...
Yataykwunda...*hork**splash*
Sweet Jesus! Why are those olives looking at me? 

...1 bottle of beer on the wall, 1 bottle of beer.
Take one down and pass it around, no more bottles of beer on the wall.

No more bottles of beer on the wall, no more bottles of beer. 
Go to the store and buy/steal some more, *99 *bottles of beer on the wall."

For you geeks and geekettes out there, this site holds a collection of this song in 1064 different programming languages and variations: http://99-bottles-of-beer.net/


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Feb 15, 2007)

$100 - the amount I can lose at Foxwoods on a video poker machine in about 15 minutes....


----------



## JoAnn (Feb 15, 2007)

*101 Dalmations*  Cute movie


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 15, 2007)

For all of you all old-time Southern Californians, Brew 102!






The first place we lived in after we were married in 1974 was in the San Bernardino Mountains, at Blue Jay near Lake Arrowhead.  We were renting a 2-bedroom mountain cabin the heart of the San Bernardino National Forest.

After cleaning up some yard debris, I was looking for a place to put the material other than the garbage can.  I figured that I buried it someplace it would compost and recycle naturally, so I went out behind the house to look for a good spot to dig a pit. About 100 feet behind the house I foud a flat spot that didn't have boulders, and started digging.  About a foot below the ground surface I started hitting metal, and after exploring I discovered that entire area was full of empty Brew 102 cans - there were easily several hundred cans buried there.

I mentioned it to my landlord, who laughed and said the former owner of the property had been a well-known heavy drinker of cheap beer.


----------



## teachingmyown (Feb 15, 2007)

*103* WKDF.FM, home of the Titans' Radio Network


----------



## icydog (Feb 15, 2007)

*Rutherfordium* on the Perodic Table
Symbol: Rf 
Atomic number: *104 *

Rutherfordium was discovered during nuclear reactions involving Plutonium isotopes.

*I confess to Google usage for this one.*


----------



## beachsands (Feb 16, 2007)

PT *105* by Dick Keresey

Interesting book if your a WWII buff. 


Joel


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 27, 2007)

*NASA International Space Station Assembly Flight 6A*

NASA International Space Station Assembly Flight 6A

And here's a puzzle for you.  This wasn't the 106th flight by NASA or the space station.  So how is Flight 6A connected to the number 106? (Hint: the connection has nothing to do with NASA in particular or space flight in general.)


----------



## chris5 (Feb 27, 2007)

WBLS, 107.5 FM, the best R&B station around. http://www.wbls.com/


----------



## brucenecho (Feb 27, 2007)

*108 Mile*

Name of a large ranch in the Caribou. [South centeral British Columbia]


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 27, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> ...And here's a puzzle for you.  This wasn't the 106th flight by NASA or the space station.  So how is Flight 6A connected to the number 106? (Hint: the connection has nothing to do with NASA in particular or space flight in general.)


I'm pretty well flummoxed, Steve.  I did discover that one of the missions of the Atlantis to the space station was STS-106 so I'll make that my guess.  (I couldn't find any indication that this was the mission in question.)

By-the-by, how do they number these missions?  I saw that the previous mission was STS-101 and the next mission was STS-86. (??)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 27, 2007)

"Roger" said:


> I'm pretty well flummoxed, Steve.  I did discover that one of the missions of the Atlantis to the space station was STS-106 so I'll make that my guess.  (I couldn't find any indication that this was the mission in question.)
> 
> By-the-by, how do they number these missions?  I saw that the previous mission was STS-101 and the next mission was STS-86. (??)



As I mentioned, the connection has nothing to do with NASA. 6A is decimal 106 in hexadecimal notation.  

(It was the best I could come up with to get the thread unstalled I was going to try to find something with 0x6A, to be a bit more literal, but when I googled 0x6A I didn't come up with anything useful, so I just went with a 6A result.)

There's also a famous "presidential" 109 item out there for someone to grab.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 27, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> There's also a famous "presidential" 109 item out there for someone to grab.


Too easy.  I want 110.


----------



## davilin88 (Feb 27, 2007)

109, the number of times the room spun the 1st time I got drunk on Brew 102, at age 15. Know why it was called "Brew 102"?


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 27, 2007)

Not exactly what I was expecting for 109, but...

110 in the Shade

(the musical version of the Rainmaker)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 27, 2007)

"Roger" said:


> Not exactly what I was expecting for 109, but...
> 
> 110 in the Shade
> 
> (the musical version of the Rainmaker)



Darn - I wanted 110 cornets, to go with the 76 trombones.

*******

111 - the tragic Swiss Air Flight 111 of September 2, 1998, which crashed in the Atlantic Ocean near Nova Scotia.


----------



## teachingmyown (Feb 28, 2007)

36°N *112°*W  Grand Canyon National Park, approximately here


I wanna go there...!


----------



## cheter (Feb 28, 2007)

*113*

Psalm 113 - Praise the Lord!  Praise, O servents of the Lord; Praise the name of the Lord!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 28, 2007)

Brahms Trio in A Minor for piano, clarinet & cello - opus 114.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 28, 2007)

Bob Dylan's *115th* Dream

I was riding on the Mayflower
When I thought I spied some land
I yelled for Captain Arab
I have yuh understand
Who came running to the deck
Said, "Boys, forget the whale
Look on over yonder
Cut the engines
Change the sail
Haul on the bowline"
We sang that melody
Like all tough sailors do
When they are far away at sea

"I think I'll call it America"
I said as we hit land
I took a deep breath
I fell down, I could not stand
Captain Arab he started
Writing up some deeds
He said, "Let's set up a fort
And start buying the place with beads"
Just then this cop comes down the street
Crazy as a loon
He throw us all in jail
For carryin' harpoons

Ah me I busted out
Don't even ask me how
I went to get some help
I walked by a Guernsey cow
Who directed me down
To the Bowery slums
Where people carried signs around
Saying, "Ban the bums"
I jumped right into line
Sayin', "I hope that I'm not late"
When I realized I hadn't eaten
For five days straight

I went into a restaurant
Lookin' for the cook
I told them I was the editor
Of a famous etiquette book
The waitress he was handsome
He wore a powder blue cape
I ordered some suzette, I said
"Could you please make that crepe"
Just then the whole kitchen exploded
From boilin' fat
Food was flying everywhere
And I left without my hat

Now, I didn't mean to be nosy
But I went into a bank
To get some bail for Arab
And all the boys back in the tank
They asked me for some collateral
And I pulled down my pants
They threw me in the alley
When up comes this girl from France
Who invited me to her house
I went, but she had a friend
Who knocked me out
And robbed my boots
And I was on the street again

Well, I rapped upon a house
With the U.S. flag upon display
I said, "Could you help me out
I got some friends down the way"
The man says, "Get out of here
I'll tear you limb from limb"
I said, "You know they refused Jesus, too"
He said, "You're not Him
Get out of here before I break your bones
I ain't your pop"
I decided to have him arrested
And I went looking for a cop

I ran right outside
And I hopped inside a cab
I went out the other door
This Englishman said, "Fab"
As he saw me leap a hot dog stand
And a chariot that stood
Parked across from a building
Advertising brotherhood
I ran right through the front door
Like a hobo sailor does
But it was just a funeral parlor
And the man asked me who I was

I repeated that my friends
Were all in jail, with a sigh
He gave me his card
He said, "Call me if they die"
I shook his hand and said goodbye
Ran out to the street
When a bowling ball came down the road
And knocked me off my feet
A pay phone was ringing
It just about blew my mind
When I picked it up and said hello
This foot came through the line

Well, by this time I was fed up
At tryin' to make a stab
At bringin' back any help
For my friends and Captain Arab
I decided to flip a coin
Like either heads or tails
Would let me know if I should go
Back to ship or back to jail
So I hocked my sailor suit
And I got a coin to flip
It came up tails
It rhymed with sails
So I made it back to the ship

Well, I got back and took
The parkin' ticket off the mast
I was ripping it to shreds
When this coastguard boat went past
They asked me my name
And I said, "Captain Kidd"
They believed me but
They wanted to know
What exactly that I did
I said for the Pope of Eruke
I was employed
They let me go right away
They were very paranoid

Well, the last I heard of Arab
He was stuck on a whale
That was married to the deputy
Sheriff of the jail
But the funniest thing was
When I was leavin' the bay
I saw three ships a-sailin'
They were all heading my way
I asked the captain what his name was
And how come he didn't drive a truck
He said his name was Columbus
I just said, "Good luck."


Copyright © 1965; renewed 1993 Special Rider Music

Columbia Records


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 28, 2007)

*#116*

SONNET 116 - Shakespeare
Let me not to the marriage of true minds 
Admit impediments. Love is not love 
Which alters when it alteration finds, 
Or bends with the remover to remove: 
O no! it is an ever-fixed mark 
That looks on tempests and is never shaken; 
It is the star to every wandering bark, 
Whose worth's unknown, although his height be taken. 
Love's not Time's fool, though rosy lips and cheeks 
Within his bending sickle's compass come: 
Love alters not with his brief hours and weeks, 
But bears it out even to the edge of doom. 
If this be error and upon me proved, 
I never writ, nor no man ever loved.


----------



## Drivr (Feb 28, 2007)

#117

117 miles, the length of highway 12 in south central utah.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 28, 2007)

The Great Lou Brock: 118 stolen bases in 1974, breaking the old record of 104 set by Maury Wills. 

Incredibly, Brock was 35 years old when he set this record, and that was his tenth consecutive season with 50 or more stolen bases.  For those not familiar with baseball, that's an astounding feat for a 35-year old.  Base stealing creates considerable wear and tear on the legs, so stolen base records are usually set by young players.  By the time a proficient base stealer reaches his 30's he's losing speed and has started developing recurrent leg injuries.


----------



## JoeP (Mar 1, 2007)

*119*

11 9 is 9 11 backwards - It's how the rest of the world dates the event.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 1, 2007)

120---the most points in a 4 person cribbage hand---including 5th hand of 'crib'.

Do you know what card needs to be the 'cut'?


----------



## shar (Mar 2, 2007)

11 x 11 = 121


----------



## sstamm (Mar 2, 2007)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> 120---the most points in a 4 person cribbage hand---including 5th hand of 'crib'.
> 
> Do you know what card needs to be the 'cut'?



Would it have to be a jack?

Or are you looking for something more specific?
(brain not at full function today)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 2, 2007)

122: the age of Jeanne Louise Calment, the person with the longest unambiguously verifiable life span, when she died in 1997.

Thanks to Wiki, some interesting sidebars:



> In 1965, aged 90, with no living heirs, Jeanne Calment signed a deal, common in France, to sell her condominium apartment _en viager_ to lawyer François Raffray. Mr Raffray, then aged 47, agreed to pay a monthly sum until she died, an agreement sometimes called a "reverse mortgage". At the time of the deal the value of the apartment was equal to ten years of payments. Unfortunately for Mr Raffray, not only did Ms Calment survive more than thirty years, but Mr Raffray died of cancer in December 1995, at the age of 77, leaving his widow to continue the payments.
> 
> …
> 
> Jeanne Calment's remarkable health presaged her later record. At age 85, she took up fencing. At 100, she was still riding a bicycle. Jeanne lived on her own until shortly before her 110th birthday, when her cooking caused an accidental fire in her apartment and it was decided that she needed to be moved to a nursing home. However, Jeanne was still in good shape, and was able to walk until a fall at age 114 years and 11 months. Jeanne survived a hip operation in January 1990 to become the oldest verified surgery patient. Although she needed to use a wheelchair afterward, Jeanne remained talkative and received frequent visitors until her 122nd birthday, at which time it was finally decided that her health status had declined and warranted privacy. Indeed, it was said by Jean-Marie Robine that this 'allowed her to die', because the attention had kept her going. Jeanne Calment died five months later.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 2, 2007)

1-2-3.  What many starters say just before they say "Go!".


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 2, 2007)

sstamm said:


> Would it have to be a jack?
> 
> Or are you looking for something more specific?
> (brain not at full function today)



No, the 'cut' card in cribbage is a 6---this makes 120 points for 5 hands---the highest total possible.

The hands and crib (without the cut of the 6) consist of
4455,   4455,  7788,  7788,  and  6663

That's five hands of 24 points = 120.

Pat


----------



## Gemini2 (Mar 2, 2007)

124:  "One 24"


----------



## Luanne (Mar 2, 2007)

STS *125*:  scheduled for launch September 11, 2002


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2009)

The Fiat 126:







> The Fiat 126 was the most popular car in Poland during the 1980's and was considered a great luxury during the communist period. It was produced between 1973 and 2000 and the only family car available to low income families due to limited availability and a waiting list system. There are still thousands of these cars in Poland and Hungary to this day and are a reminder of the Iron Curtain.
> 
> Sandy Carson


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 22, 2009)

Route 127 yard sale. 'The World's Longest"

http://www.127sale.com/

Jim Ricks


----------



## ocowner (Apr 22, 2009)

128:

The Commodore 128 home/personal computer was the last 8-bit machine commercially released by Commodore Business Machines (CBM). Introduced in January of 1985 at the CES in Las Vegas, it appeared three years after its predecessor, the bestselling Commodore 64.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2009)

Shakespeare Sonnet 129:
_The expense of spirit in a waste of shame
Is lust in action; and till action, lust
Is perjured, murderous, bloody, full of blame,
Savage, extreme, rude, cruel, not to trust,
Enjoy'd no sooner but despised straight,
Past reason hunted, and no sooner had
Past reason hated, as a swallow'd bait
On purpose laid to make the taker mad;
Mad in pursuit and in possession so;
Had, having, and in quest to have, extreme;
A bliss in proof, and proved, a very woe;
Before, a joy proposed; behind, a dream.
All this the world well knows; yet none knows well
To shun the heaven that leads men to this hell.​_


----------



## dori47 (Apr 23, 2009)

The Lockheed C-130 Hercules is a four-engine turboprop military transport aircraft built by Lockheed


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 23, 2009)

I will stay in that theme with the C-131 Samaritan.

Link


----------

